# Schuldfrage beim provozierten Auffahrunfall



## tempörum (28. März 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich bin grad zufällig hinter dem Wagen eines Freundes von mir hergefahren. Da mir klar war, dass der irgendeinen Mist machen wird hab ich auch extra auf alles geachtet. Wir waren in einer Tempo 30 Zone, kein Gegenverkehr, keine Fußgänger, keine Straße die von rechts kam. Also überhaupt kein Grund, plötzlich stark abzubremsen. Das tat er aber bis zum Stillstand, allerdings ohne leuchtende Bremslichter, das kann ich mit voller Überzeugung behaupten, aber natürlich nicht beweisen. Also bleibt eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit, dass er absichtlich mit der Handbremse gebremst hat oder die Lichter waren kaputt. Ich konnte zum Glück so gerade noch mit einer Vollbremsung anhalten, allerdings war das schon eine sehr knappe Sache.
Natürlich ist mir klar, dass man immer so viel Abstand lassen muss, um noch rechtzeitig zum stehen zu kommen und natürlich weiß ich auch, dass das die "typische" Masche ist um einen Unfall zu provozieren um Geld von der Versicherung zu bekommen.
Aber bevor ich ihm beim nächsten mal ein paar auf Maul haue  wollte ich nur mal wissen. ob es nicht theoretisch eine Teilschuld für ihn geben könnte, falls ich nicht mehr zum Stillstand gekommen wäre, da er ja praktisch einen Unfall provoziert und es nicht ersichtlich und grundlos war, dass er so abgebremst hat. 
Vielleicht kennt sich da ja jemand mit aus.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Arosk (28. März 2011)

Gesetzlich gilt: bremst der Vordermann ohne sichtlichen Grund ab und es fährt ihm jemand rein, ist er schuld und muß für den Schaden aufkommen.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. März 2011)

Bei Google "Auffahrunfall Schuld" eingeben. Gibt reichlich Antworten dazu.



Arosk schrieb:


> Gesetzlich gilt: bremst der Vordermann ohne sichtlichen Grund ab und es fährt ihm jemand rein, ist er schuld und muß für den Schaden aufkommen.


Das muss erst mal nachgewiesen werden, dass es sich um Vorsatz handelt.Sind Zweifel nicht ausräumbar, geht es meist 50/50 aus.


----------



## Arosk (28. März 2011)

Natürlich muß es jemand bezeugen können. Aussage gegen Aussage endet ja nie gut


----------



## tempörum (28. März 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das muss erst mal nachgewiesen werden, dass es sich um Vorsatz handelt.Sind Zweifel nicht ausräumbar, geht es meist 50/50 aus.



Das beweisen dürfte dabei wohl immer der Haken sein, bei Aussage gegen Aussage stände ich wahrscheinlich wieder als Doofer da oder?


----------



## Arosk (28. März 2011)

Naja, wenn das vor Gericht geht kommt es immer auf den Richter an. Meistens denke ich aber wird man bei 50/50 landen.


----------



## Edou (28. März 2011)

Hast ja nen tollen "Freund" O_o


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. März 2011)

Da du ihm nichts nachweisen kannst, dass er tatsächlich grundlos gebremst hat und tatsächlich keine Bremsleuchten zu sehen waren, bleibt faktisch nur, dass er gebremst hat und du ihm - theoretisch - reingeknallt bist. Insofern bekommst du die volle Schuld. Wenn du ihm das nachweisen könntest, würd es schwierig werden. Du kannst ihm nicht nachweisen, dass er tatsächlich aus Spaß gebremst hat. Vielleicht hat er z.b. einen Krampf bekommen oder ähnliches. Dem Bremser wird da immer irgendein Grund einfallen. Keiner ist so blöd und sagt bei der Unfallaufnahme tatsächlich "aus Spaß". Du wirst auf jeden Fall eine ordentliche Teilschuld bekommen.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. März 2011)

Richtig, ohne Zeugen läuft in der Regel nichts. Hast du also so ein Halbidioten, ähm sorry "Freund" vor dir, lieber von vorn herein nicht darauf einlassen und zu dicht auffahren. Ob er sich dann wirklich als "echter Freund" beweist, merkt man erst später ob er den Blödsinn zugibt den er da verzapft hat.


----------



## tempörum (28. März 2011)

okay, dann wäre das ja geklärt. Und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass er wirklich mit Handbremse bis zum Stillstand gebremst hat, sondern würde eher tippen, dass die Lichter kaputt waren. Mit Bremsleuchten wäre das ganze ja eigentlich nur nervig gewesen, und ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das das eigentliche Ziel war. So ein bisschen ärgern tut man sich hier schon, nur war das halt einfach etwas zu knapp für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. März 2011)

selbst bei tempo 30 bleiben beim abrupten bremsen mit der handbremse(!) bleiben abriebspuren zurück. wenn ein unfall passiert wäre, polizei rufen und die sollen das dokumentieren. soll dein freund mal erklären wieso er nee vollbremsung hingelegt hat.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> selbst bei tempo 30 bleiben beim abrupten bremsen mit der handbremse(!) bleiben abriebspuren zurück. wenn ein unfall passiert wäre, polizei rufen und die sollen das dokumentieren. soll dein freund mal erklären wieso er nee vollbremsung hingelegt hat.



Kein Problem, dann ist eben ein Kind über die Straße gelaufen oder er hat spontane Schmerzen bekommen. Sind alles legitime Begründungen, die die Schuld praktisch komplett auf den Auffahrenden schieben.


----------



## Morinas (29. März 2011)

ausserdem melde es deiner versicherung, evtl ist er bei anderen unfällen dieser art beiteiligt gewesen.
 stellt es sich raus, das es stimmt, hast du nicht viel zubefürchten, da er diesen unfall bewusst verursacht hat.
aber eines noch, ein Freund ist das nicht!


----------



## BlizzLord (29. März 2011)

Sowas nennt ihr ärgern?
*facepalm*


----------



## Deathstyle (29. März 2011)

Oah wie ich den verdreschen würde ~~


----------



## Potpotom (29. März 2011)

Also ich bin schonmal einem draufgefahren weil der gebremst hat und seine Bremslichter nicht leuchteten und bekam eine 30/70 Schuld.

So btw: Dem "Freund" hätte ich ganz entspannt und lächelnd eine verpasst. Unfassbar. 

EDIT: Stand allerdings nicht Aussage gegen Aussage sondern ich hatte einen Kommilitonen mit im Auto der das bezeugen konnte. Hat aber auch nicht viel genutzt... Sicherheitsabstand ftw.


----------



## Ennia (29. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also ich bin schonmal einem draufgefahren weil der gebremst hat und seine Bremslichter nicht leuchteten und bekam eine 30/70 Schuld.
> 
> So btw: Dem "Freund" hätte ich ganz entspannt und lächelnd eine verpasst. Unfassbar.
> 
> EDIT: Stand allerdings nicht Aussage gegen Aussage sondern ich hatte einen Kommilitonen mit im Auto der das bezeugen konnte. Hat aber auch nicht viel genutzt... Sicherheitsabstand ftw.



Genau, zumindest eine Mitschuld hat der Hintermann im Falle eines Auffahrunfalls immer. Sicherheitsabstände vermeiden solche Unfälle.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. März 2011)

tempörum schrieb:


> Aber bevor ich ihm beim nächsten mal ein paar auf Maul haue


Beim nächsten mal? Also entschuldigung, aber wenn das dein "Freund" und auch noch eine "knappe Sache" war, hätte ich ihm schon aus Prinzip sowas von zusammengebrüllt, dass er danach zum Ohrenarzt hätte gehen müssen ...


----------



## Desdinova (29. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Genau, zumindest eine Mitschuld hat der Hintermann im Falle eines Auffahrunfalls immer. Sicherheitsabstände vermeiden solche Unfälle.



Deshalb ist es auch so schwer Versicherungsbetrügern auf die Schliche zu kommen, die Auffahrunfälle provozieren. In einem Bericht wurde mal erwähnt, es müsse schon mehrfach der gleiche Unfallhergang und ein Verdacht auf Versicherungsbetrug vorliegen, um den Hintermann (Auffahrenden) komplett aus der Schuld zu nehmen.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2011)

Wie jeder hier glaubt, dass es sich hier um einen Freund handelt (:


----------



## tempörum (29. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Sowas nennt ihr ärgern?
> *facepalm*



so etwas natürlich nicht, aber absichtlich langsam fahren schon - das schadet ja auch nicht wirklich, sondern nervt halt nur etwas. Es hat sich jetzt übrigens herausgestellt, dass die Bremslichter kaputt waren d.h. es war eigentlich nur Zufall, dass es knapp wurde und überhaupt nicht geplant, da er davon ausging, dass ich es früh genug bemerken würde. Ist aber wohl trotzdem eine Lehre gewesen, so einen scheiß zukünftig sein zu lassen.


----------



## Caps-lock (29. März 2011)

Diese Masche mit dem drauffahren lassen wurde damals auch gerne in südlichen Urlaubsländern abgezogen.
Da kam man dann im allgemeinen mit nem Blechschaden am eigenen Auto und ein wenig Schmerzensgeld für den Besitzer der Schrottlaube mit den 20 verschiedenen Lackfarben am Kofferraum weg, da der Typ dann auch ne "schwangere" Frau im Auto hatte und mit großen Terz nach der Polizei schrie...


----------



## Whitepeach (30. März 2011)

@ Soramac : siehe hier:




tempörum schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich bin grad zufällig hinter dem Wagen eines Freundes von mir hergefahren. ............


----------



## Whitepeach (30. März 2011)

tempörum schrieb:


> so etwas natürlich nicht, aber absichtlich langsam fahren schon - das schadet ja auch nicht wirklich, sondern nervt halt nur etwas. Es hat sich jetzt übrigens herausgestellt, dass die Bremslichter kaputt waren d.h. es war eigentlich nur Zufall, dass es knapp wurde und überhaupt nicht geplant, da er davon ausging, dass ich es früh genug bemerken würde. Ist aber wohl trotzdem eine Lehre gewesen, so einen scheiß zukünftig sein zu lassen.




BEIDE Bremslichter... komischer Zufall... ansonsten: Vorrausschauendes Fahren vermeidet unangenehme Situationen..

das beinhaltet auch ausreichenden Abstand, AUCH in einer 30er Zone... wenn du genervt von dem "absichtlichen Langsam fahren" bist: vielleicht hat dein "Freund" ja auch eine erzieherische Maßnahme an dir versucht, da er sich möglicherweise von dir gedrängelt fühlte ?
Könnte ich bei einem hinter mir fahrenden Fahrer erkennen, was er gerade für eine Zigarettenmarke raucht, würde ich auch stinkig werden


----------

